# Groupmuse (private chamber music concerts app in NYC)



## newyorkconversation

Didn't see a mention of this app anywhere and thought I'd share.

Groupmuse (https://www.groupmuse.com/) facilitates private chamber music events in private homes in NYC (although I believe they want to expand to other cities).

I attended one a few weeks ago - a performance of Brahms' String Quartet No.1 and Mendelssohn's String Quintet No.2 in a downtown townhouse, by a quartet of recent Julliard graduates (plus a friend on viola for the quintet).

Really enjoyable to hear chamber music in an intimate setting, as I believe it was typically heard originally. There were about 30 attendees. A hat was passed for the musicians, with a suggested donation of $20 per patron (although I can say with certainty that at least one attendee contributed more!). The performances were serious, well-rehearsed, and energetic -- although certainly a bit less polished than the long-established touring quartets one might see at Carnegie Hall or Lincoln Center, this didn't matter much given the setting and the wonderful material.

I'm not sure how long this app will last, as the whole notion seems a bit too-good-to-be-true. It seems to be heavily based on Julliard here in NYC. There are plans to expand to other cities but one supposes this will require tapping into similar student/alumni networks of music schools.

I thought this might be of interest to other TCers here. Disclaimer: I don't have anything to do with Groupmuse nor do I know the principals - I'm just a user.


----------



## kyleschmolze

Hiya. I just saw this post and wanted to reply (disclaimer: I'm a Groupmuse co-founder). Wanted to let you know that we are def active outside NYC! We're already active in San Francisco, Boston, Seattle, Los Angeles, Washington DC, Philadelphia, Baltimore, and Denver. And we just launched Portland, Austin, and New Orleans. We plan to continue launching new cities basically forever until the entire world is covered in chamber music house shows all the time everywhere because who doesn't want to live in that world 

Glad to hear you enjoyed yourself!


----------



## newyorkconversation

oh, great! I stand corrected. Congratulations on the growth!


----------

